# Berkley Frenzy Lures



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

New Berkley Frenzy lures. Take a look

http://www.berkley-fishing.com/prod.php ... URFSH5M-BG

They've got a wide range of colours and they come in 5 and 7cm. I'm pretty sure i read that they rattle to.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Theres some different looking colour combos there. That price is in US$ so they most likely will be competively priced here, where can you get them to try?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Breambo said:


> Theres some different looking colour combos there. That price is in US$ so they most likely will be competively priced here, where can you get them to try?


BigW on the GC carry the range Breambo, so probably all their stores worth a look, and price is cheap [can't remeber actual]


----------



## Chillihilli (Sep 10, 2005)

Yep Big W sell them down here too.


----------



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

Has anybody used these lures? How would you compare them to SX-40?


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

soz, i'm resurrecting this! i bought one of these from big w today for 3 bucks something.... just wondering if anyone has had any luck?

(it was shiny and pretty)


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Ive managed a couple of flathead on mine so far but i havent had it in the water much so its a good sign


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

more dents in my wallet!!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Had some good luck with the frenzy's mostly on natives and some bream, i have got Bass, Esturary Perch, and Bream on them. I rate them as a decent lure.

Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I was comparing them side by side to the 48 and they are almost the same. One thing i would do but is upgrade the trebles i have snapped the trebles on a couple of them now.

Cheers Dave


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

They look very like the Rap Glass Shad lures...same rattle!! If they work as well they will be fantastic ... must be my best lure to date.


----------



## younggun (Sep 16, 2008)

Just bought 2 of the 10cm diving minnows, dives to 3.5 metres and they look stunning!
havnt yet used theses, but for $3 a pop theres nothing to lose,


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Been using Frenzy's for years. One of my favourite "new water" lures, they catch fish and at the price who cares if you donate a few to the "snag gods".


----------



## salmonsnature (Apr 24, 2008)

I was in big w the other day and walked out with an 18cm BIG mullet looking lure. I usually dont by big w and k mart stuff but it just looked to good for the price  Now to get a mulloway on it ;-)


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

I bought a handful at the boxing day sales for under $3 each. Sunday week ago at Clear Island waters my budget Berkleys outfished my ecogears. Bass on purple popper, and bream on 60mm minnows.








Then on Sunday gone at Jacobs well the cod loved one in particular.


----------



## mmalss (Jul 25, 2007)

I've used the Olive coloured Berkly Frenzy FS9-M for about 12 months now and I find it a great lure to troll for Flatties. It has accounted for quite a few and even some small pinkies and a thumper Whitting. Value for money it has to be one of the better lures in my modest collection 

Mick


----------

